# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  What Are the Benefits of Travel by Rail?

## robwotson

The main benefits of rail travel are simplicity and landscape. The train ride is an antiquated way of moving, but can also be one of the most fun. Trains can also be a practical option, especially for short trips.

One of the main advantages of traveling by train is to see the landscape. Instead of flying over the images, train travel allows passengers to see the countryside or coast. Often, the railways are far from busy roads, providing a picturesque journey traveling by car.

Another advantage of traveling by train is straightforward and simple. Instead of learning the directions to an unfamiliar place, take a train allows passengers to relax and know exactly where they are going to end. Unlike car or travel by bus, which can be diverted or delayed due to construction or road traffic, trains have a direct pathway and are consistent in their lists.

Often, rail travel is easier than flying. As security measures at airports increasingly restrictive in the world, the train is easier to navigate. Usually, you only need to get a train from 10 to 15 minutes before a train was to leave.

----------


## xenosadams

Night trains are a popular choice for some long journeys. They allow passengers to board at night, sleeping on the train during the journey and reach their destination the next morning. When booked into a long holiday, night trains eliminate the need to book a hotel for one night.

----------


## wennie

benefits? you get to see a lot of terrain, views, places you won't be able to see on air...

----------


## billyjordon

In mine knowledge Trains allow you to travel in safety and comfort, and their old-wordly charm sets them apart from more mundane means of transport. They pollute less, rarely suffer from weather delays and won't give you jet lag. You can talk to your companions, read a book, or have a snooze. If the scenery palls you might go for a stroll, have a meal in the dg car, make friends in the bar or watch a movie...

----------


## lylianbrew

Absolutely train travel provide very good safety and comfort in compared to by bus or car. Traveling in trains is one of an amazing experience to do rest. Traveling in train at overnight is also a good way to save money on hostel or hotel accommodation.  Also there are sleeping compartments, ranging from singles up to family size. And of course travel by trains saves lots of time because there is no traffic of vehicles.

----------


## dolyJms

Allows you to travel in safety and comfort of the train and old world charm sets them apart from the most common mode of transport. Cause less pollution, less time for delays and will not give you the difference. Can you talk about your company, read a book, or has been suspended. If you could go for a walk, the key scenario leaves Jack in the pulpit.

----------


## davidjones25

The main advantage of traveling by train is straightforward and simple. Instead of learning the directions to an unfamiliar place, take a train allows passengers to relax and know exactly where they are going to end. Unlike car or travel by bus, which can be diverted or delayed due to construction or road traffic, trains have a direct pathway and are consistent in their lists.

----------


## marcusezell

The train travel is one of the best and environmentally friendly to travel around the world. It is much greener than flying and can be cheaper and less hassle too.  I also prefer travel in train in national.

----------


## johnnbates

Comfort of train travel will be like number one reason I think many people and families, will be true. Children are not limited to a few hours to sit still end to the fun with mom or dad walking on the train. Generally have a good seat leg room plus get up easily from the seat space.

----------


## astroraygon

If you are travel by rail than you can watch the real country and the beauty of the place. I always like to travel by rail. It will take long time but it is also a good journy.

----------


## jeckvilson

Another advantage of traveling by train is straightforward and simple. Instead of learning the directions to an unfamiliar place, take a train allows passengers to relax and know exactly where they are going to end. Unlike car or travel by bus, which can be diverted or delayed due to construction or road traffic, trains have a direct pathway and are consistent in their lists.

----------


## arenajacs

Trains offer you to travel in safety and comfort way which is the best mode of transportation. moreover they pollute less, rarely suffer from weather delays.one of the main benefits of rail travel is the reality of relishing scenic spots along side the well-designed routes.

----------


## donaldpeter12

Another advantage of traveling by train is straightforward and simple. Instead of learning the directions to an unfamiliar place, take a train allows passengers to relax and know exactly where they are going to end. Unlike car or travel by bus, which can be diverted or delayed due to construction or road traffic, trains have a direct pathway and are consistent in their lists.

----------


## livepetrodesign

Its fact that the train travel is one of the best and environmentally friendly to travel around the world. Instead of learning the directions to an unfamiliar place, take a train allows passengers to relax and know exactly where they are going to end.

----------


## davidjohn12

Night trains are a popular choice for some long journeys. They allow passengers to board at night, sleeping on the train during the journey and reach their destination the next morning. When booked into a long holiday, night trains eliminate the need to book a hotel for one night.

----------


## webmetrodesign

Children are not limited to a couple of hours to sit end to the fun with mom or dad standing on the train. Unlike car or travel by bus, which can be diverted or delayed due to traffic or construction of roads, the trains have a direct path and are consistent in their lists.

----------


## metropetro

The train ride is one of the best and most environmentally friendly to travel around the world. Cause less pollution, less time for delays and do not get the difference. Can you talk about your company, read a book, or suspended. If you could go for a walk, the key scene leaves Jack in the pulpit. If you are travelling by train you can see the real country and the beauty of the place. I always like to travel by train. It will take time, but also a good journey.

----------


## jonathantrott

Night trains are a popular choice for some long journeys. They allow passengers to board at night, sleeping on the train during the journey and reach their destination the next morning. When booked into a long holiday, night trains eliminate the need to book a hotel for one night.

----------


## movensedvert

The train ride is one of the best and most environmentally friendly to travel around the world. It is much greener than flying and can be cheaper and less hassle too. I also prefer to travel by train in the country. You can talk about your company, read a book, or suspended. If you could go for a walk, the key scene leaves Jack in the pulpit.

----------


## peterjohnson622

One of the main advantages of traveling by train is to see the landscape. Instead of flying over the images, train travel allows passengers to see the countryside or coast. Often, the railways are far from busy roads, providing a picturesque journey traveling by car.

----------


## mkvdvdplayer

Convenience of train travel will be as the number one reason I think many individuals and families, will be true. Children are not limited to a couple of hours to sit end to the fun with mom or dad standing on the train. They usually have a seat leg room plus get easily from the seat space.

----------


## panoramametro

Comfort of train travel will be like number reason I think plenty of people and families, will be true. Babies are not limited to a few hours to sit still finish to the fun with mom or dad jogging on the train. Usually have a lovely stool leg room and get up basically from the stool space.

----------


## tromwindows

Children are not limited to a few hours to sit still finish to the fun with mom or dad jogging on the train. Usually have a nice chair leg room and get up basically from the chair space. It is much greener than flying and can be cheaper and less hassle . I also prefer travel in train in national. In the event you are travel by rail than you can watch the actual country and the beauty of the place. I always like to travel by rail.

----------


## jackpeter20

Another advantage of traveling by train is straightforward and simple. Instead of learning the directions to an unfamiliar place, take a train allows passengers to relax and know exactly where they are going to end. Unlike car or travel by bus, which can be diverted or delayed due to construction or road traffic, trains have a direct pathway and are consistent in their lists.

----------


## dynasupplydirect

Its fact that the train travel is one of the best and environmentally friendly to travel around the world. Instead of learning the directions to an unfamiliar place, take a train allows passengers to relax and know exactly where they are going to end.

----------


## abultrane

Traveling in trains is of an wonderful experience to do rest. Trains let you travel in safety & comfort, & their old-wordly charm sets them apart from more mundane means of transport. It is much greener than flying & can be cheaper & less hassle . I also prefer travel in train in national.

----------


## lancebell

Night trains are a popular choice for some long journeys. They allow passengers to board at night, sleeping on the train during the journey and reach their destination the next morning. When booked into a long holiday, night trains eliminate the need to book a hotel for one night.

----------


## WarrenHendrick

Another advantage of travelling by train is straightforward & simple. In lieu of learning the directions to an unfamiliar place, take a train allows passengers to relax & know exactly where they are going to finish. Unlike automobile or travel by bus, which can be diverted or delayed due to construction or road traffic, trains have a direct pathway & are consistent in their lists.

----------


## angelbillu

Trains allow you to travel in safety and comfort, and their old-wordly charm sets them apart from more mundane means of transport. They pollute less, rarely suffer from weather delays and won't give you jet lag. You can talk to your companions, read a book, or have a snooze.
It may also be a novelty, especially for families with children, who are usually fascinated by trains. It's often easier to care for small children on a train than on a plane or car trip.

----------


## alstonkenn

As per the comfortable level Railway travelling is really very good option. Rail travelling is more secure and a very best source of fun and enjoyment. If you are travelling with kids then it must me become a unforgeable tour in your life.

----------


## Eugene21

I love the rail routes because this you can more connected to nature and see the real places, villages, lakes, mountains, people, and experience much more diverse environment which is not possible by airtravel or ship travel.

----------


## seniorlivingca

Night trains are a popular choice for some long journeys. They allow passengers to board at night, sleeping on the train during the journey and reach their destination the next morning. When booked into a long holiday, night trains eliminate the need to book a hotel for one night.

----------


## kevinsthomas

Major advantage: in the past the most secure way of huge carry.
Main disadvantage: since Beeching there aren't channels just where you need them, they were nearly all closed!

----------


## lakesideweddingevent

Night trains are a popular choice for some long journeys. They allow passengers to board at night, sleeping on the train during the journey and reach their destination the next morning. When booked into a long holiday, night trains eliminate the need to book a hotel for one night.

----------


## jeenlyon

Here are few benefits of Rail traveling. It is best and most eco-friendly ways to get around the globe, It is a very good and adventures experience for children.

----------


## seniorlivingca

Night trains are a popular choice for some long journeys. They allow passengers to board at night, sleeping on the train during the journey and reach their destination the next morning. When booked into a long holiday, night trains eliminate the need to book a hotel for one night.

----------


## markcaug

Whether you travel you must to choose train travel. It provide many facilities including It is more cheaper than flight. It is very comfortable traveling. It is very safe transport for journey. It provide guaranteed security by railways. You can meet different countries people by train traveling.

----------


## alexweins

One of the major benefits of journeying by practice is to see the landscape designs. Instead of traveling by air over the pictures, practice journey allows travelers to see the outlying or shore. Often, the railways are far from fast paced roadways, offering a charming voyage journeying by car.

----------


## richirichard

Traveling in trains at rest is of wonderful experience to do. Trains let you travel in safety and comfort. It is much greener than flying and can be cheaper and less hassle. Train ticket is also lower than plane and bus ticket, so you can save your money also. I also prefer to travel nationally in train.

----------


## gerogecha1

There are lot of benefit traveling by train
It is cheaper
We can meet different local people
We can see the nice view

----------


## seniorlivingca

Another advantage of traveling by train is straightforward and simple. Instead of learning the directions to an unfamiliar place, take a train allows passengers to relax and know exactly where they are going to end. Unlike car or travel by bus, which can be diverted or delayed due to construction or road traffic, trains have a direct pathway and are consistent in their lists.

----------


## petersidle10

Another advantage of traveling by train is straightforward and simple. Instead of learning the directions to an unfamiliar place, take a train allows passengers to relax and know exactly where they are going to end. Unlike car or travel by bus, which can be diverted or delayed due to construction or road traffic, trains have a direct pathway and are consistent in their lists.

----------


## abdouacly

Rail is perfect for traveling on long route. It is cheap and safe to make good travel. It has no different of damages on routes which need more breaks. It is flexible because there are sleeping facility too.

----------


## ruggierihenderson

It is give a different experience to travel in Train. I always prefer to go out of city through Train because i can get fresh air during running the train. It is helps me to keep fresh mind and it is good for health. After done traveling in train, i am feel very active and power. You can meet many different people in the train and it may be helpful for your business.

----------


## arnoldfinch

There are some great benefits of train traveling. Train traveling is very comfortable and economical than an air plane. It provide some best and fresh environment. It allows passengers to relax and see scenery and countryside. It is really good and adventure experience for kids.

----------


## donaldbotham12

Night trains are a popular choice for some long journeys. They allow passengers to board at night, sleeping on the train during the journey and reach their destination the next morning. When booked into a long holiday, night trains eliminate the need to book a hotel for one night.

----------


## malminortho

Another advantage of traveling by train is straightforward and simple. Instead of learning the directions to an unfamiliar place, take a train allows passengers to relax and know exactly where they are going to end. Unlike car or travel by bus, which can be diverted or delayed due to construction or road traffic, trains have a direct pathway and are consistent in their lists.

----------


## adventure433

The most important reimbursement of rail journey is ease and scenery. The train ride is an out of date way of touching, but can also be one of the majority fun. Trains can also be a sensible option, especially for short trips.

----------


## Justinesparm

Train is very best for traveling. If you can travel in train, you can feel so comfortable, do lots of fun, watch many kind of images and also train is very safe for travel.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Night trains are a popular choice for some long journeys. They allow passengers to board at night, sleeping on the train during the journey and reach their destination the next morning. When booked into a long holiday, night trains eliminate the need to book a hotel for one night.

----------


## jonathonkevin582

Night trains are a popular choice for some long journeys. They allow passengers to board at night, sleeping on the train during the journey and reach their destination the next morning. When booked into a long holiday, night trains eliminate the need to book a hotel for one night.

----------


## milfordcunningham

Train travel is a right choice to do travel in very cheap price because you don't need to spend much more for train travel. We can see unfamiliar place and give relax during all journey. I feel fresh after doing train travel and it is give different experience of traveling. Every one should prefer train to visit any other place.

----------


## kevinjames745

Another advantage of traveling by train is straightforward and simple. Instead of learning the directions to an unfamiliar place, take a train allows passengers to relax and know exactly where they are going to end. Unlike car or travel by bus, which can be diverted or delayed due to construction or road traffic, trains have a direct pathway and are consistent in their lists.

----------


## davidmarkham523

Another advantage of traveling by train is straightforward and simple. Instead of learning the directions to an unfamiliar place, take a train allows passengers to relax and know exactly where they are going to end. Unlike car or travel by bus, which can be diverted or delayed due to construction or road traffic, trains have a direct pathway and are consistent in their lists.

----------


## peterbotham12

Night trains are a popular choice for some long journeys. They allow passengers to board at night, sleeping on the train during the journey and reach their destination the next morning. When booked into a long holiday, night trains eliminate the need to book a hotel for one night.

----------


## amryloa

The Basics

Rail travel is one of the best (and most eco-friendly) ways to get around the world...

Pretty much any large city in the world is serviced by at least one railway line, along with countless local and commuter services.

Many of today's trains still have historic names such as the Trans-Siberian Express or Sunset Limited, Blue Train or Orient Express and follow the same routes as their original namesakes.

Advantages of Train Travel

Trains allow you to travel in safety and comfort, and their old-wordly charm sets them apart from more mundane means of transport. They pollute less, rarely suffer from weather delays and won't give you jet lag. You can talk to your companions, read a book, or have a snooze. If the scenery palls you might go for a stroll, have a meal in the dg car, make friends in the bar or watch a movie...

Even better from the backpackers' point of view, trains are very cost-effective compared to other modes of transport, especially if you use an unlimited ticket, such as Interail (Europe) or North America rail passes.

It may also be a novelty, especially for families with children, who are usually fascinated by trains. It's often easier to care for small children on a train than on a plane or car trip.

Some people go by train solely for the amazing views en route or relish the extra time it takes, giving them an interval alone on either side of a holiday or business trip.


Travel at Night

Traveling overnight is also a good way to save money on hostel or hotel accomodation. The reclg seats found in most modern standard carriages make it easy to sleep in comfort - something that is almost impossible on a crowded airplane or bus.

It's a good idea to take a blanket or light sleeping bag, though, in case the air-conditioning becomes too much, and try to choose a seat away from the doors for more comfort.

Alternatively, there are sleeping compartments, ranging from singles up to family size. These aren't cheap, and usually need to be booked in advance, but you do get extra privacy and facilities (sometimes including a free meal) for around the same price as a bed in a hostel, depending on the line. Bed linen and blankets are provided here, and usually a complimentary tea or coffee in the morning.

----------


## kevinjames525

They allow passengers to board at night, sleeping on the train during the journey and reach their destination the next morning. When booked into a long holiday, night trains eliminate the need to book a hotel for one night.

----------


## outbreakuk

Trains let you to journey in protection and comfort, and their old-worldly charm sets them separately from more ordinary means of transport

----------


## lakesideweddingevent

Night trains are a popular choice for some long journeys. They allow passengers to board at night, sleeping on the train during the journey and reach their destination the next morning. When booked into a long holiday, night trains eliminate the need to book a hotel for one night.

----------


## jonathanmark52

One of the main advantages of traveling by train is to see the landscape. Instead of flying over the images, train travel allows passengers to see the countryside or coast. Often, the railways are far from busy roads, providing a picturesque journey traveling by car.

----------


## donaldmathews25

Often, rail travel is easier than flying. As security measures at airports increasingly restrictive in the world, the train is easier to navigate. Usually, you only need to get a train from 10 to 15 minutes before a train was to leave.

----------


## kerllycrueaz

Traveling through the rail is very good. Rent is very low in the trains instead of other transport service. It is more safe then the airplanes. You will able to see the view around you in the train, which is not possible in the plane.

----------


## rupertharris

Night trains are a popular choice for some long journeys. They allow passengers to board at night, sleeping on the train during the journey and reach their destination the next morning.

----------


## mikehussy

Travel by train is relatively cheap, quick, easy to plan route, one of the safest ways to travel, relatively reliable, can enjoy the scenery, can work/study/take phone calls on the way, easily accessible to most, can travel overnight long distances.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Another advantage of traveling by train is straightforward and simple. Instead of learning the directions to an unfamiliar place, take a train allows passengers to relax and know exactly where they are going to end. Unlike car or travel by bus, which can be diverted or delayed due to construction or road traffic, trains have a direct pathway and are consistent in their lists.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Traveling through the rail is very good. Rent is very low in the trains instead of other transport service. It is more safe then the airplanes. You will able to see the view around you in the train, which is not possible in the plane.

----------


## kevinpollaard582

Often, rail travel is easier than flying. As security measures at airports increasingly restrictive in the world, the train is easier to navigate. Usually, you only need to get a train from 10 to 15 minutes before a train was to leave.

----------


## kevinjames155

In mine knowledge Trains allow you to travel in safety and comfort, and their old-wordly charm sets them apart from more mundane means of transport. They pollute less, rarely suffer from weather delays and won't give you jet lag.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Night trains are a popular choice for some long journeys. They allow passengers to board at night, sleeping on the train during the journey and reach their destination the next morning. When booked into a long holiday, night trains eliminate the need to book a hotel for one night.

----------


## smokdarecki

It's all depends where you go and why. If you in hurry, its better to take plane.
But, for shorter distances and for pleasure, trains are great! especially if the journey goes in the picturesque area  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I love to travel by train. It must be, I have been railway worker in my previous incarnation!  :Wink:

----------


## kevinmartin457

Often, rail travel is easier than flying. As security measures at airports increasingly restrictive in the world, the train is easier to navigate. Usually, you only need to get a train from 10 to 15 minutes before a train was to leave.

----------


## smokdarecki

When you travel in Europe, you can buy rail ticket which is valid for many countries.
You can travel by rail with discounted tariff. Intercity and international trains are very good service in Europe.
I really like to travel by train. :Embarrassment:

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Night trains are a popular choice for some long journeys. They allow passengers to board at night, sleeping on the train during the journey and reach their destination the next morning. When booked into a long holiday, night trains eliminate the need to book a hotel for one night.

----------


## pedrolavgen

Travel in Rail is cheap
We don't have to drive
We can rich quickly.

----------


## johan

Benefits- Just a great way to see the country. You can relax and do whatever you want.

----------


## jewelhdson

The benefit are 
we can rich quickly
It is cheaper
We can see nice view

----------


## MinajKvin

traveling by rail make us know almost every thing about the place. we get contact with local people. We can know culture language etc.

----------


## Harryevann

The practice journey is one of the best and eco-friendly to journey all over the world. It is much eco-friendly than traveling and can be less expensive and less stress too. I also choose journey in practice in nationwide.

----------


## shirleyrader

It will be a very safe journey and while traveling you are not tired. Traveling charge is also less...

----------


## Salmatisdale

Traveling by rail is cheap and we can know more about the place.

----------


## sonam

Traveling by rail is more enjoyably than traveling by plane.

----------


## mariochaffin

- Trains allow you to travel in safety and comfort, and their old-wordly charm sets them apart from more mundane means of transport. They pollute less, rarely suffer from weather delays and won't give you jet lag. You can talk to your companions, read a book, or have a snooze. If the scenery palls you might go for a stroll, have a meal in the dg car, make friends in the bar or watch a movie...
- Even better from the backpackers' point of view, trains are very cost-effective compared to other modes of transport, especially if you use an unlimited ticket, such as Interail (Europe) or North America rail passes.
- It may also be a novelty, especially for families with children, who are usually fascinated by trains. It's often easier to care for small children on a train than on a plane or car trip.
- Some people go by train solely for the amazing views en route or relish the extra time it takes, giving them an interval alone on either side of a holiday or business trip.

----------


## Cambellkevina

It is more fun to travel if you are really a traveler.

----------


## DamienMo

We can be close with local people there culture, language and foods.

----------


## Rothvenus

We can watch scenery and it is much more cheaper than traveling by other vehicle.

----------


## PerarlPoitier

I love traveling by train. We get to know the place by traveling by train. We get close to the people and location.

----------


## Nicollettewin

Travel by rail is the most comfortable & convenient way to travel.

----------


## Mamodepp

It is easy and it is low in cost to travel by train.

----------


## Kateepark

We get known to the place in vast way.

----------


## Nicolasone

Train ticket is cheap. So we can travel in cheap price in train.

----------


## byronaldis

It is true that the train doesn't take you so quickly to faraway places and there are many benefits of rail travel that have seen many people choose this as their favourite mode of travel. Trains are the most eco-friendly modes of transit between large cities and small towns alike and long distance travellers can get private cabins where they can enjoy a good night's rest.

----------


## CharlesZ

Travel by train is  most comfortable & convenient .

----------


## Murphyleen

Traveling by train is very interesting. We get close to the place and people of the country.

----------


## PaulBowman

Can enjoy the nature while been relaxed.....

----------


## Roseballx

Travel by train is more interesting. It is very cheap then traveling by airplane.

----------


## ParisMurray

It is comfortable and convenient to travel by train.

----------


## Lindaalewiss

Traveling by rail is safe and it is more comfortable than travel by bus or car.

----------


## Kutchers

It is more convenient than any other vehicle. It is cheapest vehicle.

----------


## Kassbilly

We can view the scenery of the place traveling by train.

----------


## Shamaali

Travel by train is good. It is safe and we can travel quickly.

----------


## Melsharapova

We can travel long distant quickly with very cheap price.

----------


## demiCarlos

We can get that experience we can't get from other vehicle. Traveling by train is easy.

----------


## ResseMurfi

Rail can travel very fast. We can rich quickly than traveling by bus, car.

----------


## BartonDenley

Here are some of the reasons why you should choose rail travel over planes, cars or buses. Easy access, Practical, Freedom, Environmentally friendly, Centrally located stops, Great views and No hassle at the borders

----------


## martinguptill

Train is inexpensive, fast, easy to plan path, one of the most secure ways to journey, relatively efficient, can appreciate the landscapes, readily available to most and can journey instantaneously long ranges.

----------


## Kevinstv

It is one of the fastest way of traveling.

----------


## Edwardleema

We can reach anywhere quickly traveling by train.

----------


## ThierrySimpson

It save energy. It save time. It save money.

----------


## Bellamymartin

Train travel is comfortable and safer than other ways of travel.

----------


## JulieReeves

the most benfit of railway time table is that it doesn't work on time


Hotels in Mexico

----------


## PamelaSafina

We can travel in cheap price by train.

----------


## Carolsafin

Train travel is low risk and fastest way of traveling.

----------


## rajnish

Travelling by Train is helps in safe and comfort travelling for long distance places.Because in train you take sleep and also trains helps in see the nature very closely.

----------


## Britneycandy

It is fast and it is very comfortable.

----------


## Andrewstill

Traveling by train give much more experience about the place and people of the country.

----------


## Gibsontvz

It is cheapest way of traveling.

----------


## Shaniastreep

We can rich our destination safety. We can view beautiful scenery.

----------


## Yellowgreen

It is cheaper than any other vehicle.

----------


## Joethomascole

It is faster, safer and comfortable.

----------


## Keirabanks

safe
cheap
comfortable

----------


## AleenCliff

Travel by train is cheap and safe.

----------


## atlasequipments

Children are not limited to a few hours to sit still end to the fun with mom or dad walking on the train.

----------


## MileyDiamond

It is fast and safety.

----------


## SteveConniff

It save time and money.

----------


## Cooperstars

Train travel is the cheap. It is more safety and more comfortable.

----------


## peterlee

I love travelling by Train due to safety and fast approach to the destination. One can sleep, walk and visit more place by train as compare to plane or buses. Now a days we have a no. of fastest trains in every country which makes our travel more enjoyable.

----------


## Monicathorn

Traveling by train is very comfort than traveling by bus, car and bike.

----------


## tranzysmitha

hello  many  types of benifits  of travel by train you will move by landscape and you can save money compare to plane but you will spend  more time . that's why it is good and not much more expensive .

----------


## NicollettecanD

Traveling by train is easy and cheap way to travel.

----------


## pollys

I love traveling in a train under one condition and that is a good company.

----------


## Harrisondekker

I don't like traveling by train. I get vomit in train travel.

----------


## Mrzkarolna

Benefit travel by train is it is very comfortable. We get more space.

----------


## tranzysmitha

Travel by train is good for us because you have more space and you can see any thing and you have time for travelling but you can take enjoy of travelling.

----------


## Cillianwonder

It is cheapest and fastest way of traveling long distance.

----------


## Imangreen

We don't have to drive
It safe then other way of travel

----------


## DamienKeys

I like traveling by train. We get very comfortable travel by train.

----------


## Cybillpr

Benefit travel by trail is it is more comfortable.

----------


## Swankwill

We get big space in train.

----------


## Ashleytina

Train is Fastest way of travel in land.

----------


## Genespears

We don't feel we are traveling. We feel we are staying in the room

----------


## Harrisondench

It is the cheapest way to travel.

----------


## Wekjulie

We don't have to take any stress while traveling in train.

----------


## elizabeth

Safe and economical

----------


## Alekcosby

We get more space traveling by train.

----------


## Ironrida

We can travel fast. We get it any where.

----------


## lash

I love to travel on the train. There, I do not feel squeezed and shackled. It is suitable for long-distance travel.

----------


## sankalppatil732

31.6 million passengers around the country in its last fiscal year, an all-time record for the railroad.Need more reasons to take the train? Here is mentioned some of benefits,
1. Money Savings
2. Stable Fares
3. Flexibility
4. More Baggage...
5. ...Less Hassle

----------

